# Ozark trails?



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Where at in MO? Some of my clients are in MO, some haul from here in Wichita to go to the Ozarks because it's so pretty and a bit more challenging.

I'm from AR orignially, and spent a lot of time on the Buffalo River, and LOVED it.


----------

